# Thinkspace Cinematic Orchestration



## bcarwell (Jan 31, 2015)

If anyone has taken the Cinematic Orchestration course offered by Thinkspace I would certainly appreciate your insight into the course- was it worth it, how responsive were they and how good were the tutors and their review of your projects, did it meet your expectations, how were they in assisting with software acquisitions at discount, etc., etc.

I am seriously contemplating the course but would like to hear some objective opinions as to its value.

It is priced at around $1500 for a year, includes 30 hrs. of video instruction, a 500 page course book, review of 8 projects.

Or are there similar courses available elsewhere for roughly the same price I should consider ?

Many thanks for any responses.

Bob


----------



## wst3 (Jan 31, 2015)

About this time last year I signed up for the course. A family issue cropped up that prevented me from taking the course. I emailed them asking if I could put it off for a bit, they emailed me back saying no - that I needed to focus on my stuff, and refunded my fee without me asking.

So that is the caliber of people you are dealing with!

I did take their blue print class, and I found it to me really worthwhile. I learned a lot, and I was able to evaluate the overall program at Thinkspace.

Now that life has settled down here I plan to take Cinematic Orchestration and Music for the Media. If you don't pull the trigger before I get started I'll be happy to let you know what I think of their more formal classes.


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Bill for your input.

I share your perception that these folks are first rate. This newb has received several helpful responses from the principal and founder, Guy Michelmore. I find him to be an excellent and entertaining teacher judging from the tutorials he has on Youtube and the Blueprint course which I have also taken. If the materials in the Cinematic Orchestration course are of the same caliber I will get a great deal out of it.

A bonus is that Guy has confirmed that several of the sample library vendors consider that taking a course from Thinkspace makes one eligible for educational discounts.

As noted the tuition is around $1500 for the year long course. I still am wondering if anyone can propose any alternative courses offered on film orchestration and mockups that should also be considered. There is a two week live Seattle Film course for about the same amount, but travel and lodging make it prohibitive. And it is too intensive in such a short period for my present experience level. I'm looking for longer internet or video download instruction.

Thanks again for your view. And BTW I will be 'pulling the trigger' and beginning the course in March if I don't find anything better. 

Bob


----------



## arielblacksmith (Jan 31, 2015)

Im looking at Thinkspace too, interested in the MA degree they offer.

As the responses above, I got first class responses from them.


Theres the Seattle Summer Program, and theres also Pulse College 3 week Summer Program
(In Bulgaria!) which is more expensive, (2500 euros with Hotel included) but you get to record about 6 small songs with various ensembles.

Other options include Berkleeonline, but way more expensive (1449 USD per class)
they offer some quick courses through Coursera too.


----------



## gaz (Jan 31, 2015)

I've recently started their MA program and have found their professionalism and materials nothing but a fresh of breath air. Great and fast responses to any questions I have, and lots more course material than first expected. I highly recommend them.

-Gari


----------



## tokatila (May 13, 2015)

It seems that the it's starting again in september? Any new experiences?


----------



## bcarwell (May 13, 2015)

Tokatilla- I don't know which course you are referring to as starting in September but I can give an update on Thinkspace's Cinematic Strings, as I've just gotten a review and critique of my first "homework" piece and have coverd the first two installments of the course (general intro to cinematic orchestration and the first in depth section on writing for strings).

I have no second thooughts whatever about signing up for the course. It is more time consuming than I thought but that is mostly not from the complexity of the materials but my status as a semi-newb having to learn more depth of Cubase, Kontakt, sample libraries I acquired for the course, and Finale not to mention hardware issues all at the same time I'm trying to absorb the course materials and composition principles.

I have found all the material (both printed and large amount of video tutorials) to be first rate. Many interviews with top composers and orchestrators giving tips on their craft. And my first critique was very thoughtful and helpful- biggest take away being that, as a pianist, my orchestration is tending to bit a bit chordal and pianistic. I have been encouraged to open up and take full advantage of the immense palette and range of the orchestra. Consequently I'm considering for the duration of the course composing away from a piano.

So,... again, very glad I've signed on. I expect by the end of the year's course I will have improved immensely and will probably take another course from them. Best wishes to you in your endeavor and choice of courses.

Bob


----------



## 5Lives (May 17, 2015)

My perspective (after signing up for the 3 course package - Harmony, CO, and Music for Media) is yes, it is time consuming and SOME of the info is interesting, but the feedback is pretty basic / always positive and not sure you couldn't learn the same yourself for much, much cheaper. I'm not sure I would recommend it. Maybe the Berklee online courses are better.


----------



## bcarwell (May 17, 2015)

5Lives,

Your perspective I think is much more valid since you've obviously been through more courses, and I should have disclosed that I'm a fairly newb on the early stages of the first course. I will post back after conclusion of my first course to see if I comport with your observations.

But at least for now several things come to mind. First, perhaps the feedback is a function of how much you <request>. I'm sure the tendency is to not offend paying customers, and probably the inclination is to be gently "nice". But I'd bet if you remind your various mentors that you have a thick skin and won't learn anything if they just mumble platitudes that you may get alot more out of it. Clearly the tutors have chops- my first one is Rachel James who clearly has the experience (just chek out SoundCloud). I'd bet anything I ask her she will respond in detail and no question will go unanswered. We shall see though.

And as to alternatives, I have certainly learned an incredible amount from random YouTube lectures, tutorials from AskVideo, Tuts+, etc., but they have been more or less random. A plus to Thinkspace is its very organized. And they almost beg you to ask questions which is a very iffy proposition when using YouTube, Vi-control, and other forums. I've found them very responsive.

As to cost, one thing that turned me off from Berklee, oddly given your comment, was the cost. I don't quite see that the Berklee courses, or any other for that matter, are any more cost effective.

However, notwithstanding the foregoing, you are certainly in a better position than I to render observations on Thinkspace since this is my first course. But so far I stand by my initial thoughts that I will get out of it what I put in and await the time that I don't get decent feedback to my specific questions/problems. They pretty much beg you to ask questions.

Hope things work out for you in your quest for good tutelage.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## wlynn (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi bcarwell. It's been almost a year. Do you have some conclusions you would care to share about the CO course? Thank you.
wlynn


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Nov 2, 2016)

Bumping this thread, interesting to hear more comments on this particular course.


----------



## John Busby (Nov 2, 2016)

I too would like to know more


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Dec 29, 2016)

Is anyone currently taking this course and how are they finding it once you get deeper into the modules.
They've certainly come down in price this past year or so.
@bcarwell Did you enjoy the course now you've finished it?


----------



## Quasar (Mar 14, 2017)

wst3 said:


> About this time last year I signed up for the course. A family issue cropped up that prevented me from taking the course. I emailed them asking if I could put it off for a bit, they emailed me back saying no - that I needed to focus on my stuff, and refunded my fee without me asking.
> 
> So that is the caliber of people you are dealing with!
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a 1000% classy way they handled your problem, most unusual in a world where the $$$ almost always comes first, and speaks volumes to me. (Reviving this thread – again! – after googling "thinkspace education reviews".)

I recently discovered Guy Michelmore on YouTube, and several of his free, publicly available videos have been extremely helpful, so I signed up for the Thinkspace Ed free account and they sent me a link to 4GB worth of videos which I just downloaded but have yet to slog through (I'm guessing it's a compilation of the YouTube stuff.)

Since I don't have the cash right now, I confess to being curious about resources that are like this but available for free, but am also interested in feedback from people who have taken Thinkspace Ed courses, specifically non-degree course on the musical side, not on the "music business" side... And they apparently do take payment plans...


----------



## tav.one (Mar 14, 2017)

I took the Composer's Blueprints Training last year and this year opted for Harmony 1 & 2 bundle. I couldn't have been happier, getting so much out of these, will go for other courses and probably the PG course.


----------



## mwarsell (Mar 16, 2017)

I did Music for the Media when it was just updated but still got in with the old price, around $700. The course was great primer on how to compose music for diffefent media.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 16, 2017)

Point Blank used to do a Music for media course, focused on sound design. 

Don't know if that would be anyone's street?


----------

